

Show HN: gridvisual – search and visualize EU data (D3.js) - vrepsys
http://www.gridvisual.com

======
makmanalp
Really cool! A few suggestions:

\- It'd be handy to highlight search terms and maybe sort by some relevance
measure

\- For example in this graph:

[http://www.gridvisual.com/datasets/unemployment-rate-by-
sex-...](http://www.gridvisual.com/datasets/unemployment-rate-by-sex-
eurostat?q=unemployment)

It'd be handy to be able to see both sexes as different lines on one graph. If
I scroll down enough to the widget that switches between male-female-total, I
can't see the graph anymore which makes it difficult to compare data across
facets. There's an interesting tradeoff here of putting the controls on the
side for easy access but then having to make the graph smaller.

I like the idea of the subscribe feature.

In any case, good stuff! Is this raw d3?

~~~
vrepsys
All very good suggestions, they will help prioritize what to do next!

Yes, charts only use d3. By now the charting code has become a small d3-based
js charting library.

Before I continue working on this I'm trying to understand who the potential
users are and how they would use software like this. Thx for your comment.

